# Ideas for Tempt your Fate consequences?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Love what you came up with! I did this in 2012 and have a post on here ' Tempt you fate - fates ' - Yes I accidentally put you instead of your - that had some ideas if you have not seen it.

You will have a blast! my crowd loved it and really participated!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Natasha, yes I believe I got the balloon portion and other good ideas from your past thread, good stuff. What seemed to get the best reactions
and what (if any) would you have changed?


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

I never really had good luck with the "You must do/say/sing something for ______ minutes" fates. The ones that go over the best, for us, are the ones that are immediate and over quickly. One I did a couple of years ago, "You're the life of the party! High five the crowd until everyone is clapping & cheering!", as inane as it sounds, really got the party going and everyone excited, as the "victim" made her way around the party high fiving everyone and encouraging them to hoop and holler."


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you T, for the great advice. First time playing the game so i appreciate experienced opinions. It makes sense that while you have a crowd watching that
the more you can entertain them ( in the moment ) the better. I think I will look into scaling down the you must do's and work on more immediate tasks. I like the life of the party idea, sounds like fun.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

The best ones at our party are the "Minute To Win It" challenges, where they can change their "bad" fate to "good" if they successfully complete a challenge.


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

What are some of the best "Minute to Win It" challenges that have worked for you in the past?


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I love your games. I am working on this as we speak. Lots of fun things here. I also got a lot of ideas from Printersdevil's Pinterest board. I think there are even some of the minute to win it ones. I think that would even be a fun theme with people dressed in something like super hero costumes.

Halloween party games

I am going to use a few of yours too. Great stuff. This Forum and members are the BEST!!!!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thx Lucky, lots of possibilities for games on that pinterest page. One of my friends suggested that the player chooses a partner to play with and has to get _____ right in that Heads Up game that Ellen Degeneres plays. I think that might be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I almost bought a couple of sets of Head banz at GW yesterday. They were new and only $3 and the adult version. I have never played, but thought I could maybe change out the cards for Hallooween or horror related ones and/or picture type ones for kids. Hummmm.... may go back for them.


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my favorites isn't really a bad consequence, but I have a few in there where you have to get your picture taken with everyone at the party. So, I have a digital camera available and hand if off or follow them around while they get it done. It is great for me at the end of the party because then I know I have gotten everyone's picture and it is good for mingling. There are some pretty hilarious poses that come out of it in the long run.


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Devil lots of great games on your pinterest page. DK that sounds like a great idea and i'm sure it will get alot of hilarious pictures out of it. Good Stuff.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Love your Tempt Your Fate ideas!!

Last year we did the Winking Game and it was a hit. We are thinking of spicing it up and also doing the Tempt Your Fate game simultaneously. Do you think that's a bit too much? We really don't have any other activities because we are in such a small space.


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hiya Queen, a game we have been playing at the last few christmas parties has been a lot of fun and will work well in large or small spaces. I'm sure there is
a specific name for it but its basically giving everyone a nametag with a holiday related name ( ex.- Mayor Bergermeister Meisterberger ). During the party
you have to use there nametag name and not there real name. If you use someone's real name you get a small black sticker put on your nametag and if
you catch someone using a real name you get a red sticker. At the end of the night the person with the most red stickers gets introduced as the Name
Sheriff and recieves a prize. The person with the most black stickers has to sing Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer to everyone. Just change it up to any 
Halloween theme. It has been hilariously fun and everyone gets a kick out of it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You could use one of those name generators on FB to come up with various names for say witches, monsters, etc.


----------



## Ashleigh7 (Jun 24, 2011)

queen--We play both every year.. we set up the winking murder game to play through out the night.. I just make sure the murder is someone who is going to be there most of the night.. and the death cards are by the door on our butler for the guest to pick up with the rules and how they must die. then the tempt the fate is set up in balloons on the side rules posted by the balloons and then randomly through the night people will pop balloons once 1 person does it then everyone wants too...


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

Last year at our party we had the winking murder game and tempt your fate going on simultaneously. This year we'll be going with just Tempt Your Fate cause that was a lot of fun.


----------

